# Another Post about bloated belly on neon tetra



## ukefc (Nov 27, 2006)

I read this post with interest: http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1870

I also have a neon tetra with a bloated belly. The pictures look the same as the pictures supplied in the other post. However mine has another sympton. Apart from the bloated belly, the fish seems incapable of being able to keep away from the top of the tank. Everytime it stops swimming it floats to the top and it is continually swimming with its nose pointed down. 

I feed my fish every other day so dont think it is over feeding?

Thanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

H and welcome aboard, ukefc.:wave:

I would say it is probably swim bladder damage. What food do you feed?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

If it floats to the top after it stopped swimming, then it sounds like it has swim bladder problems. Euthromycin is the suggested treatment for it, but it may not survive the treatment, since it may not be able to eat and remain strong. I am current treating an angel for swim bladder and it has been about 3 weeks of it's illness and treatment. Fortunately, it is used to eating frozen bloodworms through a turkey baster, which is how I have been feeding it.


----------



## ukefc (Nov 27, 2006)

Blue said:


> H and welcome aboard, ukefc.:wave:
> 
> I would say it is probably swim bladder damage. What food do you feed?


Hi, and thanks. Miraculously the fish is fine this morning. I only had 3 neons and this morning they are all normal size and swimming around as though nothing had happened. I feed the fish tropical fish flakes and I have cat food pellets for 2 bronze catfish, although the other fish go for the pellets on their way down. I also occasionally feed bloodworms that have been vacuum packed.

Looks like I have another problem though. I have 3 glowlight tetras and one of them is swimming on its side and looks a bit ragged. My last guppy died a couple of days ago.

In terms of water quality, I have no testing kit although the water was tested by my aquarium shop about 3 weeks ago and it was fine. In that time I have done a couple of partial water changes. When I do this I always use something to treat the water or to de-chlorinate it and I always add "easy balance".

In terms of fish - 2 bronze catfish, 2 bleeding heart tetras, 3 neons, 3 glowlights, 2 plecs and a chain loach. I have a bi'ube tank. I have had the bleeding heart tetras for 12 months - they were my first fish. Apart from them every other fish I have had has died. I am onto my second pair of bronze catfish, my second pair of plecs, I have had numerous guppys and neons. Everytime I lose a fish I have my water tested and it always comes back OK.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you know i have a betta that has what seem like an air bubble in its belly. we cant figure out what it is though.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi ukefc. I had a problem with my neon tetras swimming with their noses pointing down for a while, and noticed that it was always after feeding flakes.

Somebody advised me that because I was sprinkling the flakes on the surface of the water, the tetras were taking in air when feeding.

I started to hold the flakes under the water for a couple of seconds, and letting them sink, and I've never had that problem again.

When the local shop tests your water, do they give you a copy of the actual water readings? If so, what are they?

I would strongly advise that you invest in a liquid test kit and take readings for yourself as you shouldn't be losing so many fish, and the likelihood is that your water readings aren't 'fine'.

Also, when you are doing water changes, do you bring the fresh water you are putting into the tank to the same temp as the water currently in the tank?

Hope this helps, and good luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## caroline65 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Neon Tetra head standing*

My neon tetras only head stand and swim in jerking motion after flake food. They never do it after water fleas/daphnia, bloodworm or brine shrimp. Above post advice regarding tetra s taking air in from surface sounds like good advice, I ll try that next time. Thanks.


----------

